# Coding for Gestational Carrier



## ikalisky (Oct 14, 2009)

Good Morning,
I have been asked how to code for a gestational carrier, is there a specific diagnosis code for the gestational carrier?  Are there any related CPT codes?
This is something that comes up in my work but not very often.
Thanks,
Ilona


----------



## warrior11209 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Gestational carriers*

We use v26.89- other specified procreative management. Since I work for an infertility center , when we do infertility testing we use dx code v26.89 inconjunction with v26.21- infertility testing. If you are coding for the embryo transfer for a GC then you would use all applicable codes that you would use for a regular IVF transfer and related services.


----------

